# Pretty Betta picture...



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was on Google Images looking at Bettas, and found this gorgeous little dude.










:shock::shock::shock: Puuuuuuurty!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a very pretty pictures! I love the deep magenta look in his fins!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Miharu said:


> That is a very pretty pictures! I love the deep magenta look in his fins!


Yeah! It almost looks 'shopped. He's just too pretty... it's unreal! :shock:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I just like the actual picture, it's really artsy.


----------

